# Il Psg pronto ad acquistare Messi. Pronti 250 milioni per il Barça.



## admin (25 Gennaio 2014)

Come riportato da L'Equipe, il Psg in estate è pronto a mettere a segno il colpo del secolo: Leo Messi. Gli emiri proprietari del club sono disposti a tutto per di portare la Pulce in Francia. I 250 milioni di euro da versare nelle casse del Barcellona sarebbero già pronti. E per Messi uno stipendio ben superiore ai 16 milioni di euro che percepisce attualmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2014)

Sì, un momento... come giocherebbero? Di nuovo Messi e Ibra?


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2014)

Messi secondo me non va via dal Barca per andare al P$G.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, un momento... come giocherebbero? Di nuovo Messi e Ibra?



No, Ibra viene da noi a parametro zero. Percepirà 35 milioni all'anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Messi secondo me non va via dal Barca per andare al P$G.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Ibra viene da noi a parametro zero. Percepirà 35 milioni all'anno.


Giustissimo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ma che state dicendo! Messi andrà all'Inter in estate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giustissimo.



che razza di domande che fai Splè...


----------



## Marilson (27 Gennaio 2014)

allora io che sono un privato cittadino, se vado a depositare in banca 5000 euro in contanti mi vengono a prendere a casa per chiedermi dove ho preso i soldi. Ok, siamo tutti d'accordo. Però, la proprietà del Psg, riconducibile alla Qatar Investment Authority della famiglia Al Thani, può trasferire 250 milioni di euro al Barcellona, il cui sponsor è Qatar Foundation. Sempre di proprietà della famiglia Al Thani.
Tutto questo mi verrebbero a dire che sarebbe limpido e regolare vero?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Però un Messi-Ibra-Cavani sarebbe da urlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però un Messi-Ibra-Cavani sarebbe da urlo



prendetemi per pazzo, sono curioso di vederlo, secondo me sarebbe un fallimento epico, ci vorebbero tre palloni..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

ibraq ha detto comunque che i problemi li ha avuti con guardiola, con messi vanno d'accordo, sta a vedere il rendimento in campo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> allora io che sono un privato cittadino, se vado a depositare in banca 5000 euro in contanti mi vengono a prendere a casa per chiedermi dove ho preso i soldi. Ok, siamo tutti d'accordo. Però, la proprietà del Psg, riconducibile alla Qatar Investment Authority della famiglia Al Thani, può trasferire 250 milioni di euro al Barcellona, il cui sponsor è Qatar Foundation. Sempre di proprietà della famiglia Al Thani.
> Tutto questo mi verrebbero a dire che sarebbe limpido e regolare vero?



uno schifo...cmq mi sembra che il Presidente del PSG non è della famiglia Al Thani


----------



## Denni90 (27 Gennaio 2014)

godrei come un ricco a vedere il barca senza messi... sarebbe l inizio del loro declino


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però un Messi-Ibra-Cavani sarebbe da urlo


Roba così illegale che la Ligue 1 li squalificherebbe.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Godrei


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Roba così illegale che la Ligue 1 li squalificherebbe.



tu credi che Ibra starebbe di nuovo in squadra con Messi?


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> tu credi che Ibra starebbe di nuovo in squadra con Messi?


La domanda da fare sarebbe questa: tu pensi che Messi vada al PSG?


----------



## Denni90 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La domanda da fare sarebbe questa: tu pensi che Messi vada al PSG?



se pagano la clausola si


----------



## Rui Costa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ma cosa vogliono fare 'sti pagliacci assurdi? Non l'hanno ancora capito che i giocatori, quelli davvero grandi e vincenti, non se li filano di striscio? Gli unici che possono comprare sono quelli in esplosione o quelli in fase di declino. Nessuno vuole andare in una squadra priva di identità, prestigio, ideologia di gioco, costruzione, logica etc. Tutti preferiscono il Real Madrid, e vorrei pure vedere. Figuriamoci se Messi o Ronaldo andranno mai lì. Mi hanno rotto 'sti sceicchi. Stanno avvelenando il calcio.

Messi-Ibrahimovic-Cavani sarebbe un fallimento totale. Messi ed Ibra hanno già dimostrato di non poter coesistere e proprio Messi fu il motivo per cui Ibra venne da noi. Altro che Guardiola.

I pezzi da 90, inseriti tutti insieme, non renderanno mai. Nel calcio si vince con classe ed equilibrio.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vogliono fare 'sti pagliacci assurdi? Non l'hanno ancora capito che i giocatori, quelli davvero grandi e vincenti, non se li filano di striscio? Gli unici che possono comprare sono quelli in esplosione o quelli in fase di declino. Nessuno vuole andare in una squadra priva di identità, prestigio, ideologia di gioco, costruzione, logica etc. Tutti preferiscono il Real Madrid, e vorrei pure vedere. Figuriamoci se Messi o Ronaldo andranno mai lì. Mi hanno rotto 'sti sceicchi. Stanno avvelenando il calcio.
> 
> Messi-Ibrahimovic-Cavani sarebbe un fallimento totale. Messi ed Ibra hanno già dimostrato di non poter coesistere e proprio Messi fu il motivo per cui Ibra venne da noi. Altro che Guardiola.
> 
> I pezzi da 90, inseriti tutti insieme, non renderanno mai. Nel calcio si vince con classe ed equilibrio.



Cavani è andato là tranquillo, nonstante probabilmente preferisse il real (ma chi non lo farebbe ?). Falcao uguale. Ibra uguale. Thiago uguale. Insomma non è una tortura comunque. La città è bella, pagano bene e comuqnue hai possibilità di vincere tutto. Non vedo aspetti negativi onestamente...


----------



## Marilson (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> uno schifo...cmq mi sembra che il Presidente del PSG non è della famiglia Al Thani



Nasser Al-Khelaifi, che è in pratica un prestanome. Il proprietario del PSG è formalmente il Presidente della Qatar Sports Investments, che a sua volta è controllata dal Qatar Investment Authority, il fondo sovrano in mano alla famiglia Al-Thani. A questo fondo afferiscono Qatar Foundation e Qatar Airways.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Nasser Al-Khelaifi, che è in pratica un prestanome. Il proprietario del PSG è formalmente il Presidente della Qatar Sports Investments, che a sua volta è controllata dal Qatar Investment Authority, il fondo sovrano in mano alla famiglia Al-Thani. A questo fondo afferiscono Qatar Foundation e Qatar Airways.



quindi è come se fosse della famiglia


----------



## Marilson (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi è come se fosse della famiglia



Esatto. E' il rappresentante della famiglia, comunque gestisce soldi non suoi. Ma ha carta bianca da parte di Tamim Bin Hamad Al-Thani. Tra l'altro sono loro due che hanno portato in Mondiali in Qatar nel 2022. Per farvi rendere bene l'idea, quando Berlusconi dominava economicamente la scena del calcio mondiale alla fine degli anni ottanta-primi anni novanta, la città di Doha in Qatar praticamente non esisteva. In Qatar e negli Emirati ci sono ora 1/3 delle gru da costruzione del mondo. Domanda di servizi e beni spaventosa, liquidità immensa. Qatar Airways, Emirates e Etihad hanno il dominio assoluto sulle rotte per l'Asia e molti gruppi internazionali stanno spostando le loro sedi laggiù. Ora gli è venuto il pallino del calcio e ci vorranno decenni per farli stancare. Ragazzi, competere con questa gente è impossibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Esatto. E' il rappresentante della famiglia, comunque gestisce soldi non suoi. Ma ha carta bianca da parte di Tamim Bin Hamad Al-Thani. Tra l'altro sono loro due che hanno portato in Mondiali in Qatar nel 2022. Per farvi rendere bene l'idea, quando Berlusconi dominava economicamente la scena del calcio mondiale alla fine degli anni ottanta-primi anni novanta, la città di Doha in Qatar praticamente non esisteva. In Qatar e negli Emirati ci sono ora 1/3 delle gru da costruzione del mondo. Domanda di servizi e beni spaventosa, liquidità immensa. Qatar Airways, Emirates e Etihad hanno il dominio assoluto sulle rotte per l'Asia e molti gruppi internazionali stanno spostando le loro sedi laggiù. Ora gli è venuto il pallino del calcio e ci vorranno decenni per farli stancare. Ragazzi, competere con questa gente è impossibile.



questi possono tenere test a Bill Gates...allora Blatter e Platini devono lasciare il Calcio e dire che il FPF sarà un fallimento...gli Arabi non sono stupidi, non è che buttano soldi per poi non partecipare alle Coppe


----------



## kas86 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Esatto. E' il rappresentante della famiglia, comunque gestisce soldi non suoi. Ma ha carta bianca da parte di Tamim Bin Hamad Al-Thani. Tra l'altro sono loro due che hanno portato in Mondiali in Qatar nel 2022. Per farvi rendere bene l'idea, quando Berlusconi dominava economicamente la scena del calcio mondiale alla fine degli anni ottanta-primi anni novanta, la città di Doha in Qatar praticamente non esisteva. In Qatar e negli Emirati ci sono ora 1/3 delle gru da costruzione del mondo. Domanda di servizi e beni spaventosa, liquidità immensa. Qatar Airways, Emirates e Etihad hanno il dominio assoluto sulle rotte per l'Asia e molti gruppi internazionali stanno spostando le loro sedi laggiù. Ora gli è venuto il pallino del calcio e ci vorranno decenni per farli stancare. Ragazzi, competere con questa gente è impossibile.



Immorale e quant'altro, ma visto che il mondo sta andando in questa direzione, uno di sti "schifosi" che sia pazzo abbastanza da essere tifoso del Milan (e quindi voler fare un investimento nel calcio italiano, pensiero realmente folle) no????


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ibra messi cavani  con il re in difesa ...


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Gennaio 2014)

discreta plusvalenza del barca!


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cavani è andato là tranquillo, nonstante probabilmente preferisse il real (ma chi non lo farebbe ?). Falcao uguale. Ibra uguale. Thiago uguale. Insomma non è una tortura comunque. La città è bella, pagano bene e comuqnue hai possibilità di vincere tutto. Non vedo aspetti negativi onestamente...



erano le uniche squadre che soddisfavano i prezzi messi dalle società.
Il PSG era l'unica a poter dare ad Ibra l'ingaggio che voleva il pizzaiolo. Era l'unica squadra pronta a pagare per intero la clausola di Cavani (che aspettò il Real Madrid fino all'ultimo prima di capire che non avrebbero speso tanto per lui e lo dichiaravano cani e porci che voleva andare al Real)
Falcao pure, il Monaco è stata l'unica squadra a soddisfare l'Atletico.
Thiago idem, gli sarebbe piaciuto andare al Barça ma non avrebbero mai speso tanto per un difensore dal momento che loro non devono quasi mai difendere.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> erano le uniche squadre che soddisfavano i prezzi messi dalle società.
> Il PSG era l'unica a poter dare ad Ibra l'ingaggio che voleva il pizzaiolo. Era l'unica squadra pronta a pagare per intero la clausola di Cavani (che aspettò il Real Madrid fino all'ultimo prima di capire che non avrebbero speso tanto per lui e lo dichiaravano cani e porci che voleva andare al Real)
> Falcao pure, il Monaco è stata l'unica squadra a soddisfare l'Atletico.
> Thiago idem, gli sarebbe piaciuto andare al Barça ma non avrebbero mai speso tanto per un difensore dal momento che loro non devono quasi mai difendere.



Sì magari, anzi sicuro preferivano altre destinazioni come real e Barca, però non è che vadano lì solo per i soldi. Altrimenti avrebbero anche rifiutato il trasferimento (come ha fatto Kakà col Man. City).


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2014)

kas86 ha scritto:


> Immorale e quant'altro, ma visto che il mondo sta andando in questa direzione, uno di sti "schifosi" che sia pazzo abbastanza da essere tifoso del Milan (e quindi voler fare un investimento nel calcio italiano, pensiero realmente folle) no????



in questo forum e in quell'altro sono anni che alcuni di noi aspettano con pazienza che il Prescelto acquisti il Milan.

Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in questo forum e in quell'altro sono anni che alcuni di noi aspettano con pazienza che il Prescelto acquisti il Milan.
> 
> Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum



altra famiglia Araba importantissima...la seconda dopo Al Nayhan


----------



## Snake (28 Gennaio 2014)

Messi, Ibra, Cavani trio delle meraviglie giusto con le figurine, sono uno disfunzionale all'altro


----------



## Aragorn (28 Gennaio 2014)

È incredibile quanti soldi abbiano  Peccato solo non ci sia più Leonardo, avrebbe potuto fare un po' di beneficenza dandoci 7-8 milioni per Robinho


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Se qui non ha investito nessuno è per via delle tasse che abbiamo, tra le più alte del mondo. Mica son scemi.


----------

